# Adoptables: scam or great chance?



## Bigbrownorc (Aug 7, 2017)

*So i've noticed on the Fur Affinity homepage that some people just sell reskinned adoptables for 20 dollars each. *

I'm curious what your opinion is on this? Personally i think it's just preying on people who desparetly want a character. But hey...thats just me.


----------



## kidchameleon (Aug 7, 2017)

I feel like it's a decent idea in theory, but it falls apart at the execution due to how lazy the "perpetrators" are. Like, paying £10+ for the dubious "rights" to a palette swap and a single piece of art honestly seems like something only an incredibly desperate/unimaginative person would do... but somehow these things do sell - which encourages people to keep making the same low-effort adoptables.

I've seen a few people selling adoptable "art bundles" (I guess that's what you'd call them) where the buyer would get a handful of different sketches/doodles in addition to the standard reference picture... and while it's still fairly minimal work there's at least some effort to earn the money with that method - and the purchaser gets more than just a pretty picture to use so they can pay other people for more drawings >_<

In general, I feel like if adoptables - as they are - were significantly cheaper it wouldn't all come off as shady as it does. Considering how quick & easy it is for artists to whip up a batch, they could serve as a nice budget option for art appreciators who are low on funds - whilst still giving the artist a little trickle of extra income - but they seldom seem to be sold for a price that's even close to reasonable...


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 7, 2017)

That's pretty much what adoptable are, paying for random designs. This kind of reskin practice does end up helping people find a certain base style that need to get going. I know a dude who bought an adoptable and later asked me to help tone down some of the design so he can use it in the future.

And the main reason they're quite expensive is because adoptable rarely sells anyway. So even if they make 10 of them, they will probably price each as if they sold 5 of them cheap.

My stance on this is to just let them hang around since Adoptable do need a buyer. If people like both the design and the price, they will buy it. I won't be making one though since I really care about making all the characters as unique as possible in both practical design and character.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 7, 2017)

I already stated my opinion on how annoying and dumb I find them :|
I know they have a small practical application, but with the amount of lifeless, slapped together "characters" out there, they kind of suck. If artists do need money I think they should seek various other options instead of being heavily reliant on colored animals to make money

...but whatever Im not the one buying them and their existence doesnt effect me


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Aug 7, 2017)

That adoptables are a thing that exists that people are willing to pay for makes zero sense to me, personally. Especially the "recolored base" sort. If it came to light that they were some sort of money laundering scheme that would make more sense to me, I've seen a grand total of maybe three people even doing anything with an adopt that they've bought.

The scene surrounding them and paid "closed species" is a lightning rod for pointless drama, as well. I mean, good on any artist that finds a way to make a living doing art but... blech.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 7, 2017)

It varies a lot, as always. In the end, adoptables are just paid designs - whether they're good/worth money or not depends on how elaborate the artist is, the concept itself is innocent.


----------



## insomniverse (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm kinda mixed on how I feel about adoptables.

Like, in a lot of cases, people genuinely do just sell recolored versions of the same character. In that case, it really doesn't make much sense. It seems lazy, and there just wasn't a lot of thought put into each individual design. 

In other cases though, the designer really does put a LOT of effort into each design. Each design is unique, and has enough design quirks to give it a distinguishable personality. With designs like these, it's more akin to a company hiring people to design characters for their stories. I am 100% on board with this sort of mentality haha


----------



## kidchameleon (Aug 8, 2017)

I've seen a new low today.
Someone selling an adoptable for £7, using line-art that someone else did >_< Even with credit that seems shady AF

Agree with @insomniverse though, in that there are some* really good* adoptables out there. It's just a pity they tend to get hidden under a pile of... less good ones.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 8, 2017)

I just don't really understand the whole concept. What's wrong with coming up with  your own OC's and then drawing them or commissioning someone else to?


----------



## Yarik (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm itchy about doing adoptables myself (Watcher base is reeeally low so I have bad chances at selling anything through FA on its own)  but I've always been into unique designs, better making it a half reference sheet with unique poses for each new character. It's not that I want to criminalize these artists (If they make easy money... ehhh good on them?)  but I don't understand the appeal from a customers view. You get an exact copy of another character except with different colors. 
Pherhaps I'm too obsessed about body shapes and character variation but having 10 almost-copies out there would bother me too much to want to buy that character.


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm guilty of making adoptables, but I don't do pallet swaps. I feel like how the Character stands or what facial expression they have also adds to the Character.
Right now I'm doing a "pay what you want batch", where they could pay the base price and get what they see, or they could pay more and I'd do more as well (make a ref sheet, do a Solo shot or icon etc). Hell in this batch, there isn't even multiple of one species, and an example is: one of them is a feral ice cream Cerberus, the other is a secretary bird (My point is, none of them look alike).
I have personal reasons too... I don't want to take commissions yet, but with adoptables, I can at least give something I already have.
Also some people are indecisive about creating Characters. Someone came to me and told me they turned a design they got from me into their fursona, and honestly, I'm honored I could help.
Sorry for the rant, but I do agree taking someone else's base, and making five recolors of it to sell is kinda.... Poor taste
*Tl;Dr* I like to make and see unique adoptables, because when done right they look awesome. Color swapping is eh :/


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

Yarik said:


> I'm itchy about doing adoptables myself (Watcher base is reeeally low so I have bad chances at selling anything through FA on its own)  but I've always been into unique designs, better making it a half reference sheet with unique poses for each new character. It's not that I want to criminalize these artists (If they make easy money... ehhh good on them?)  but I don't understand the appeal from a customers view. You get an exact copy of another character except with different colors.
> Pherhaps I'm too obsessed about body shapes and character variation but having 10 almost-copies out there would bother me too much to want to buy that character.



Make and sell them anyway! It doesn't matter if they don't sell right away, because as you gain followers, people are still going to see them, and eventually someone will buy them! They can't buy what they can't see.
 Personally, you already have me interested, I'd love to see what kind of fun designs you make, especially if they aren't base using pallet swaps!


----------



## CL4M0 (Aug 10, 2017)

I personally like adoptables! Sometimes they can be a gamble-y money hole (I've gotten better lol) but I just like collecting pretty things, and so designs kind of fall into that category. For perspective on me as a client, tho, I also collect dolls (like Dollfie Dreams, Pullips, etc), anime figures, plushies...stuff like that. So I feel like people like me are really the market for it. Some adoptables are just lame recolors of the same thing, and a lot of closed species are ridiculous with their rules and legality, but for the most part they're fun for me...like a digital doll to collect lol.


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

CL4M0 said:


> I personally like adoptables! Sometimes they can be a gamble-y money hole (I've gotten better lol) but I just like collecting pretty things, and so designs kind of fall into that category. For perspective on me as a client, tho, I also collect dolls (like Dollfie Dreams, Pullips, etc), anime figures, plushies...stuff like that. So I feel like people like me are really the market for it. Some adoptables are just lame recolors of the same thing, and a lot of closed species are ridiculous with their rules and legality, but for the most part they're fun for me...like a digital doll to collect lol.


I have bought a few myself, as well as traded some! I like your insight, which makes me wonder, how do you feel about closed species, if you've had any experience with them. (question directed at the rest of the thread as well!)


----------



## CL4M0 (Aug 10, 2017)

meeka said:


> I have bought a few myself, as well as traded some! I like your insight, which makes me wonder, how do you feel about closed species, if you've had any experience with them. (question directed at the rest of the thread as well!)


I avoid most closed species because I have really bad anxiety and the fear of breaking rules makes it unappealing--I'm sure everyone knows what I'm referring to if I talk about a certain creator who once BANNED another for drawing their character with their eyes open!! Crazy! But if they are easy going and don't mind me just buying the design and doing whatever I want it's cool. I know not to adjust traits and drastic color edits, but I do like the freedom to tweak stuff. If there's a rule on clothing, posing, etc... I'm out! Also, I expect to be able to resell designs + additional art value if I get bored of them. I don't like when they limit resell and trade. (I understand not wanting ppl to just make profit off the once they just purchased, but I don't wan to undervalue any additional art!) Hope that's some good perspective from a buy!


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 10, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I just don't really understand the whole concept. What's wrong with coming up with  your own OC's and then drawing them or commissioning someone else to?


Well, the fact that some people are blatantly better at coming up with good characters than others. Designing your OC is fun, but character design is a damn complex skill, and it's usually worth paying a buck to buy some really cool character you wouldn't probably come up with (or if you somehow could, drawing the thing properly to actually convey all your ideas is a huge roadblock too). To be honest, I'm not a fan of expensive and generic recolors (something uneducated folks automatically assume as essence of "adoptables", just as they assume that running ideas in furry character generator and claiming them as your invention is the essence of "closed species"), but buying legitimately good character designs isn't that unreasonable, really.


----------



## meeka (Aug 11, 2017)

CL4M0 said:


> I avoid most closed species because I have really bad anxiety and the fear of breaking rules makes it unappealing--I'm sure everyone knows what I'm referring to if I talk about a certain creator who once BANNED another for drawing their character with their eyes open!! Crazy! But if they are easy going and don't mind me just buying the design and doing whatever I want it's cool. I know not to adjust traits and drastic color edits, but I do like the freedom to tweak stuff. If there's a rule on clothing, posing, etc... I'm out! Also, I expect to be able to resell designs + additional art value if I get bored of them. I don't like when they limit resell and trade. (I understand not wanting ppl to just make profit off the once they just purchased, but I don't wan to undervalue any additional art!) Hope that's some good perspective from a buy!


oh I know exactly who you're talking about, that whole thing was ridiculous! I tried to make a closed species, but jeez, I just don't have the time or patience to deal with it. I was fine with worldbuilding and making designs, but didn't have the patience for people. I know people like a live community when they get involved with a closed species, but I can't bring myself to stay that dedicated. I've never gotten to hear the perspective of a buyer like this, thanks ^^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2017)

Adoptables always came across to me as an easy way to make money, but I wouldn't call it a scam.


----------



## CL4M0 (Aug 11, 2017)

meeka said:


> oh I know exactly who you're talking about, that whole thing was ridiculous! I tried to make a closed species, but jeez, I just don't have the time or patience to deal with it. I was fine with worldbuilding and making designs, but didn't have the patience for people. I know people like a live community when they get involved with a closed species, but I can't bring myself to stay that dedicated. I've never gotten to hear the perspective of a buyer like this, thanks ^^


Yes it was!! It really turned me off of CS more than I already was... Yea I know some people have the time and energy, but I work a pretty tiring job and school is work for me (cosmetology) so I don't have a lot of time or energy for hobbies. Being involved in a CS community just isn't on my radar. But year, definitely lmk if you have any more questions from the buyer perspective! (Most I've spent on a single adoptable was almost $100USD haha.... Sometimes I get the little stuff and sometimes I get the BIG stuff!)



Mr. Fox said:


> Adoptables always came across to me as an easy way to make money, but I wouldn't call it a scam.


I think it's like building your own sandwich (designing/drawing your own character) vs going to a restaurant (commissioning an artist for a design) vs going to Subway (adoptables). But I'm not sure if that analogy makes sense.


----------



## insomniverse (Aug 22, 2017)

CL4M0 said:


> I think it's like building your own sandwich (designing/drawing your own character) vs going to a restaurant (commissioning an artist for a design) vs going to Subway (adoptables). But I'm not sure if that analogy makes sense.


I honestly really like this analogy haha

I mean, you COULD design your own character without having any prior experience in doing so, but there's no way it's going to turn out the same as a professional design.  It true, there are people who sell adoptables who have no idea what they're doing either (lemonade stands?), but there's also people who are offering designs who've studied it for YEARS.

Just gotta find the right artists imo


----------

